# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  Kinetic sculpture from Nemo Gould, California, USA

## Airicist

Author - Nemo Gould

----------


## Airicist

Nemomatic sculpture portfolio 

Uploaded on Feb 9, 2011




> This is a collection of works from Kinetic Sculptor Nemo Gould. These represent what I consider to be the highlights of my portfolio as of early 2011.
> Please note all pieces are made nearly entirely from found or salvaged materials.

----------


## Airicist

Tipsy 2013
October 30, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Cool Jobs - Robot Maker
July 8, 2014

from Cambridge University Press

----------


## Airicist

Mosquito Motion Test 

Published on May 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Spider Test 

 Published on Oct 9, 2014




> This is a screen test of a new figure in an experiment with stop motion animation.

----------


## Airicist

Scroll test 

Published on Oct 9, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Megalodon 2016

Published on Jun 17, 2016




> Megalodon 2016 by Nemo Gould. Video: Chris Potter. Sound: Arthur Gould.
> More info: nemogould.com/portfolio-item/megalodon

----------


## Airicist

Petroparasite 2016

Published on Nov 18, 2016

----------

